# bow string



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

i drew my bow back the other day and the string came off the cams. i dont kno alot about cams, or anything, now do i have a bow press so i cant put it back on. do you guys think i will have to get a new string? is this fairly simple? the cams are stuck in full draw position....any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Well I am by no means an expert but I frequent different bow sites and have read a fair amount about issues such as this.

I know there was a bow (I think a BowTech, which I own) that if the draw stop is removed that you can over draw them keeping them in the drawn position.

I am assuming that you have one of the Parker models. In that case I would be more concerned with why did it roll off in the first place. Find that out and then address that.

Now as far as the cams locked in full draw are they tight there or just rotated there? If rotated no big deal. Restringing with proper string length will correct this. If tight then something may be twisted.

Then as far as the string you would have to make sure that the strands arn't broke/cut. If your comfortable with all this put it in a press and reinstall the string. If not take it to a Pro shop and have them help you out. I don't know where your at or I could recommend one, and maybe have you avoid one too.


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

I tell you your first problem before the string incident, I will spell it in big letters. P A R K E R. Should have gotten a hoyt........


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

All BS aside you should take it to your local archery shop and get them to take the string off and give it a thorough inspection. After they fix it keep an eye on your cams. If they havent got the cables twisted evenly it will torque your cams and when you draw your string with ease off again. Best way to check is just look at it, or draw back and look at it, if it is offset enough to where the string jumps off then you will be able to see it. Just pay attention to your cable because one side of the Y in the cable could be longer there fore causing your cam and limb to torque. Thats my two cents anyway....


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Yes, take it to a Pro Shop and let them look at it. Your string didn't jump the cams by itself. You may have a bigger problem, and at the least, I would want the peace of mind provided by having it checked out and given the OK to shoot safely...


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

i took the bow to my archery shop the other day, guy looked at it, said everything was ok, put it back on and sent me on my way. ive put about...oh...150 shots through it so far, and havent had anymore problems.

killa doe, i kno alot of people shoot hoyts, i kno there good bows, but i didnt have a great deal to spend on a bow. i got one of the best bows i could in the price range i was looking. i am also new to archery, in the future i plan to get a matthews, of maybe a hoyt. but thanx alot guys!


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Glad you got it repaired and back in.

As for the bow itself it is a fine bow. Alot of jokes like above are in fun and not meant to be serious (I assume true above too). Fact is most all bow companies out there are making excellent bows today. I know they all can shoot better than I can. It is kinda like a Ford/Chevy/Dodge arguement, just personal preference.

When your up to finding the new bow try as many bows as you can and you will find that one fits you better. I tried alot of bows a few years ago and was down to a Parker or a Mathews Legacy. I went for one last shooting and the guy asked me if I had tried the Martin's and I hadn't. After shooting that I decided on that rather than either of the above. To me it was the best bow for the money. I did like the Legacy better it wasn't twice the bow which the price tag nearly said. Then last year I did the same and bought the BowTech Allegiance which is a great bow and the best bow bar none (for me). I tried all the others and they didn't meet my criteria.


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah man I was just kidding about the Parker, I know lots of people have them and enjoy them. Its what ever you shoot the most comfortable that matters. I own a Hoyt but it is an older model, it is the power tech. I bought it used a few years back. It is an alright bow, but it fits so perfect. My dad and little brother have mathews, great bows but I hit the spot just as accurate as they do and I talk alot of BS to them. They spent all that money on new bows and I spent way less on a used bow which is older than theirs and I shoot just as good. Mathews is a smooth bow, but you dont need all that to kill a deer. If you have ever watched the older hunting videos, them guys had some pitiful looking bows back in the 80's, but they were good enough to kill a deer. It dont matter what bow you own, as long as you can shoot accurate. Dont get me wrong dont just go buy anybow, cause it also has to be fairly quiet, which the parker bows are. Again I was just kidding with you, whats just as important as shooting good is good broadheads. You can have the most awesome bow made but if you get some ****ty broadheads you might mess up...Take Care....


----------

